# Kühler für i7 4770k



## Trasko (14. Juni 2013)

*Kühler für i7 4770k*

Hallo

Ich wollte mir einen PC Zusammenstellen und Frage mich, welchen Kühler ich nehmen soll.
Ich wollte den EKL Alpenföhn Brocken nehmen. Reicht der für meine CPU (i7 4770k 4 x 3,5Ghz)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kühler für i7 4770k*

Willkommen im Forum Trasko.
Am besten machst du ein Thread hier Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung auf und lese dir das hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html mal vorher durch.
Dann wird dir hier geholfen


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kühler für i7 4770k*

Natürlich "reicht" der, der Brocken ist wesentlich leistungsfähiger als der mitgelieferte Boxed-Kühler von Intel. 

Falls du dir einen kompletten PC zusammenstellen willst siehe Post über mir...


----------



## Trasko (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kühler für i7 4770k*

Ok danke


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kühler für i7 4770k*

Dann ghets hier weiter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ellung/279610-gaming-pc-zusammenstellung.html

--> closed.


----------

